# Cheap homemade wine degasser



## Montresor (Apr 6, 2013)

It is made from two bungs, tubing, check valve, and an air pump made to pull the air out of freezer bags. What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Will it work? YES. Have you ever used a $20 break Bleeder from Habor Freight? It's a lot better than stirring and you get massive Popeye forearms. I cannot even imagine the stress you would be putting on your fingers and hand before breaking the pump you're showing. I would use a stir mix and drill before using that. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Apr 6, 2013)

How much vacuum can you draw? You will need about 23 mmHg to degas.


----------



## Montresor (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet. As far as the pressure if you are trying to degas quick you would need it that high but if you keep it under pressure for an extended period of time say a few days it may work. I am going to see. And a break bleeder is my next investment but I haven't seen one that cheap. This one I made with some spare parts around the house. Not sure on the pressure it can achieve.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Patience is a virtue in winemaking. You seem to understand this. You will go far. You might want to consider a vacuum gage to monitor the vacuum. $10.00 on flea bay.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## J-Gee (Apr 9, 2013)

Great minds think alike,Jim.It looks exactly like the setup that I've used more than once.I tend to bulk age for a couple years,as well.


----------



## Loner (Apr 9, 2013)

J-Gee said:


> Great minds think alike,Jim.It looks exactly like the setup that I've used more than once.I tend to bulk age for a couple years,as well.



I have a drill setup like Jim's. I use it on my wine until the battery starts slowing down. This takes about 20 minutes. I finish it of with a brake bleeder until it will hold at 23".


----------



## Noontime (Apr 11, 2013)

We just got a brake bleeder...hopefully that will work for us. We've had a bugger of a time getting the gas out of our wines even after whipping with a drill and bulk aging. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Reilly (Apr 11, 2013)

The brake bleeder works great. It may take some time to get it to hold 20+ but when it does, you know it is degassing completely. 

Good luck.


----------



## tucson (Apr 20, 2013)

I have whipped and just got a brake bleeder, I can not get lower than 23". You said until it hold at 20 - for how long? Over night mine drops down to 17. It will hold 20 for about 30 min.


----------



## Loner (Apr 20, 2013)

tucson said:


> I have whipped and just got a brake bleeder, I can not get lower than 23". You said until it hold at 20 - for how long? Over night mine drops down to 17. It will hold 20 for about 30 min.



I would say you are done. I suspect you have a very slight leak somewhere. It takes me a while to make it hold over 20". Once it does however it didn't take much more to make it hold 25"


----------



## tucson (Apr 20, 2013)

We are at 3400 ft of elevation, i put my finger over the pump inlet and I can only pull 24.5".


----------



## jswordy (Apr 22, 2013)

What in the heck are y'all doing to put so much gas in your wine? 20 minutes with a DeWalt and hanger, and there's no way I can pull a bubble out of that wine. It's flat. In fact, 20 minutes is too long for most of them.

Only thing I can figure is the "28-day kit bug" has ya. Yer in a hurry.


----------



## tucson (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm like that buzzard on a fence post that says "if something don't die soon, I'm gonna kill something". Not in a hurry just a tinker and love to piddle around trying different things.

I do have a rod with the 2 paddles and open when spinning.


----------



## GlennK (Apr 27, 2013)

Montresor said:


> View attachment 7683
> 
> 
> It is made from two bungs, tubing, check valve, and an air pump made to pull the air out of freezer bags. What do you think?



And how does it work?


----------



## joewino (Apr 28, 2013)

I used a drill motor and the two-winged paddle for a long time before discovering the vacuum pump. Now I just hook up the vacuum pump with regulator and pull about 24" for 15 to 20 minutes. This does the job great without having to stand there holding a drill.


----------



## Simpsini (Apr 28, 2013)

Montresor

I use a similar device; a $10 Vacuvin Wine Saver. After adding my sulphite & sorbate & stirring with a drill, I attach the stopper to a bung and put it on the carboy. I leave it on for 8 - 10 days and continually pump the gas out of the wine. There's a Utube video on the process that you can watch. As the wine is clearing I keep pumping & bubbles continue to come out of the wine. Been using this for about 1 year and it works fine.


----------



## Simpsini (Apr 28, 2013)

This is a pic of the Vacuvin


----------



## GlennK (Apr 29, 2013)

jswordy said:


>



Is that a wire or plastic hanger?


----------



## jswordy (May 3, 2013)

Plastic coat hanger. Do not "stand there" with the drill, as stated above. Pull up a seat!


----------

